
The Electric Car Rush Started Too Early - phyller
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-03-10/the-electric-car-rush-started-too-early
======
diminish
EV push needs to be followed by a green energy push. Author's main argument
that in most countries electric charged comes from a fossil fuel mix is a
separate concern.

also the author misses the emissions in city life coming from fossil fueled
carsml.

